

Ask HN: Resources for beginner freelancers? - Khao

Hi,<p>I'd like to have some advice on resources for beginner freelancers. I have just made my first contract and am in relation with another client which will hopefully mean another contract and I am kind of lost as to how do I organize all of this.<p>I know how to take care of projects and how to develop stuff efficiently and talk to the clients, that's what I already do at my day job, but everything about managing your own freelance work and turning it into a business is unclear to me.<p>I have watched two great videos that helped me set a few rules to not get screwed over by clients but I would like some resources. Examples include : downloadable contracts or terms of use templates, advices on how to manage client's money, how long should I give the client before telling him his payment is late, which fees should I charge, etc..<p>The two videos in question : Fuck you, pay me by Mike Monteiro http://vimeo.com/22053820 and Going Solo http://vimeo.com/21475881<p>Thanks in advance.
======
jolan
Some good tips on cashflow:

<http://unixwiz.net/techtips/be-consultant.html>

~~~
Khao
Thanks this was really a good article

------
pcharles
check out Business in a Box for the documentation and templates. They have
different plans

<http://www.biztree.com>

~~~
Khao
They seem very pricey. They do have a huge list of document templates but I
would maybe use just a couple of them over and over again. It seems to me that
300$ (I need it to be bilingual) is overkill for that sort of stuff, but again
maybe it's what it costs.

Also, I could only find one plan, do you have a link to different plans?

